# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux > Blogs du Club >  Gestionnaire de fichiers et Pices jointes

## Invit

Bonjour les modrateurs,

Pourquoi dans le _Gestionnaire de fichiers_, ne peut-on pas supprimer des fichiers envoys que lon a par ailleurs supprims dans un contenu, soit dans une discussion, soit dans un billet-blog ?

*Rappel :* Le _Gestionnaire de fichiers_ est accessible lorsque lon est en modification dun billet-blog, par exemple.

Par ailleurs, dans notre _Tableau de bord_, la rubrique _Divers_ contient litem _Pices jointes_ qui permet de supprimer des pices jointes devenues inutiles et qui consomme de lespace.

En tte du tableau qui liste les pices jointes envoyes, il y a linformation :

*Statistiques des pices jointes*

*Exemple :* _Vous utilisez actuellement 315,0 Ko pour stocker 13 pices jointes envoyes._

*Question :* Y-a-t-il une limite  lespace utilis par nos pices jointes ?

*TEST :* La suppression dune pice jointe dans ce tableau la supprime effectivement du contenu auquel on a eu accs  un moment (discussion ou billet-blog), mais ne la supprime pas du _Gestionnaire de fichiers_. Elle est donc ventuellement rutilisable et consomme par consquent de lespace quelque part. Non ?

Dans le _Gestionnaire de fichiers_, jai actuellement 6 pices jointes inutilises. On peut y ajouter des fichiers mais on ne peut pas en supprimer.

Un clic sur le  ?  en haut  droite de la miniature dun fichier inutilis affiche le message suivant :

Ce site indique

Les erreurs suivantes sont survenues : Cette pice jointe nest pas actuellement utilise par du contenu auquel vous avez accs.

Ce message nest pas totalement vrai car le contenu voqu nest en fait accessible que 72 heures aprs sa validation. N'est-il pas ?

*Le Gestionnaire de fichiers indique :*

Les fichiers qui ne sont pas utiliss une heure aprs leurs ajouts seront supprims

Pourquoi ne pas prvoir une suppression des pices jointes inutilises par du contenu via le Tableau de bord ? 

La suppression dune pice jointe via ce Tableau de bord devrait la supprimer galement du Gestionnaire de fichiers.

Mais je dis a, je dis rien

Cordialement

----------


## Invit

Pour tout dire, avant de mintresser  la suppression de pices jointes, je voulais btement renommer deux de mes pices jointes. Je souhaitais faire correspondre leurs noms avec le titre du billet-blog auquel elles taient attaches, sauf que jai failli, je me suis tromp de billet-blog. Insupportable !

Donc, on  ne peut ni renommer, ni supprimer une pice jointe.

Ce nest pas gravissime en soi puisque mes billets sont toujours  ltat dbauche et que si je les publie, personne ne les lira et donc ne tlchargera mes fichiers.

Cest juste que a me gne quelque part. O a ? L

De toute faon, la journe avait mal commenc. Jtais en train de vider mon lave-vaisselle et ma femme entreprend de ranger les couverts. Ce faisant, elle intervertit les couteaux avec les fourchettes dans le tiroir  couverts. Insupportable ! Cest un motif de divorce, voire de meurtre. Non ? Finalement, jai remis les couverts  leur place. Ouf !

Et puis, il se fait 11 heures. Cest lheure prvue par la mto pour larrive de la tempte sur mon le. Elle est pile  lheure. Il y a au moins quelque chose de normal aujourdhui !

_Vertical, le sucre, dans la tasse ! Sinon, cest le bordel !_ Disait Pierre Desproges.

----------


## LittleWhite

Bonjour,

J'apprcie vos remontes  ::ccool::  (et ce mme si ce sont des critiques). Maintenant, je ne suis pas la personne qui pourra changer quoi que ce soit.
Je n'utilise pas les gestionnaires (et j'utilise mme l'ancien gestionnaire, lorsque j'ajoute des pices jointes dans un message forum).




> Question : Y-a-t-il une limite  lespace utilis par nos pices jointes ?


Je pense que oui. Mais j'ose croire qu'elle a t supprime avec le temps. Peut tre je me trompe. En tout cas, si limite il y a, elle doit tre inscrite quelque part. Peut tre ici : https://www.developpez.net/forums/pr...ditattachments ?

----------


## Invit

Bonjour LittleWhite,

Merci de mavoir rpondu. Je pensais quil ny avait plus de pilote dans lavion.




> J'apprcie vos remontes  (et ce mme si ce sont des critiques).


Je ne critique pas, je suis bien incapable de produire quoi que ce soit sur internet. Je suis juste en situation de gestionnaire confront  lutilisation dun logiciel et je fais simplement part de ma gne, de mon inconfort, de mes questionnements. Si je ne le fais pas, personne ne le fera  ma place. Cest comme a que jduquais mes gestionnaires. Cela dit, je maccommode des dsagrments que je rencontre. Il appartient aux dveloppeurs du site den tenir compte, ou pas.

Jai tout fouill mais je nai trouv aucune information  propos dune limitation de lespace allou aux pices jointes. Je suis peut-tre pass  ct.

Pour ce qui concerne la suppression de pices jointes, je trouve curieux que lon puisse les supprimer dune discussion  laquelle on na plus accs. Personnellement, je ne laurais pas permis car a dnature la discussion.

Pour faciliter mes recherches jai t amen  crer un *SOMMAIRE FAQ*. Je vais en faire profiter tous les membres dans une nouvelle discussion

Cordialement

----------

